# HP P1606dn support



## tankist02 (May 27, 2018)

This printer works on Linux only after installing HP plug-in for it. Plug-in installation fails on FreeBSD (checksum mismatch) - does it mean the printer is not supported?


----------



## shepper (May 27, 2018)

Based on this reference: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/, this particular printer uses the ZjStream data protocol.  Print jobs need to be filtered either through HPLIP or foo2zjs.

Both print/hplip and print/foo2zjs are available in FreeBSD.
HPLIP will give you a click to configure and somewhat bloated python interface while foo2zjs will require manual editiing.  foo2zjs can be used with cups or lpr (using a filter entry or foomatic-rip in the printcap).  Some of these printers require firmware to be loaded and AFAIR, will need manually entered code to load said firmware.  Not sure hplip includes the firmware (? the plug-in) - some manufacturers require the firmware come from the included cd or be downloaded from the manufacturer.  The entries to load firmware that I have seen 'cat' the firmware to a usb port - I'm not sure that it can be done over wireless.
Another work-around would be to manually edit the firmware checksums in your present install.

There are some webpages and maybe prior forum posts on using foo2zjs in FreeBSD.
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-February/227024.html
https://github.com/koenkooi/foo2zjs/blob/master/INSTALL.in FreeBSD notes about 1/3 the way down the webpage.


----------

